# Insulation Added in small attic & stuff organized



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

looks good, i really need to do that to my attic. and basement. i just dont have the ambition lol.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

fbennett1125 said:


> looks good, i really need to do that to my attic. and basement. i just dont have the ambition lol.


The plastic bins are a great way to get stuff organized, imo. As you can see, I number them, on all sides and the top. Then keep a notebook that lists the contents. I am getting close to 100 bins full of "stuff" (and more that are just sitting around but not organized, numbered and put away) in my house. I keep trying to sort out old junk and pitch it, but that's a slow process, luckily I have well over 1,000sqft of storage area.

The only down side to the bins is that they have gotten VERY expensive. When I first started using bins for storage about 7 years ago, I got these nice rubbermaid ones for $2.50 a bin with lid for the 18 gallon size. You really can't even find the nice ones like that any more. Now I get the generic steralite bins, and my last purchase of them from walmart was up to $5.23 a bin. Paid something like $3.32 a bin just 6 months ago for the same bins. 

The Steralite bins from walmart do break and crack is it is a bin that you use frequently, so I do break some of them and have to replace them. When you have over a hundred of them around, It sure adds up compared to throw away boxes that are free. Now that i think about it, I have spent well over $500 just on those stupid bins...

But I can find things when I want them most of the time, and I have several generations of family keep sakes and stuff safely stores away, many of the things that people wish they could save, but don't have the space to. I even have a number of bins of original star wars toys and such packed away, so when they are worth $$$$$ in another 20-30 years, I have over a hundred toys new in the package to pull out and sell!

Jamie


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol, in another 20-30 years there won't be anybody left who remembers the original star wars. You may want to sell them before the collectors are too old to remember who obi-wan kenobi is.


----------

